# Another Heatwave



## kittycat17 (Feb 8, 2017)

Worried about this weekends temps and the castle hill expo? 
It gets very hot in that basketball court, worried about small hatchlings? Or breeders actually coming at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelliy (Feb 8, 2017)

Yea I was hoping to go but don't know wether they would cancel it due to breeders not risking it. I'm sure they would put a post on their Facebook page or maybe try and get some portable air cons going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nelliy said:


> Yea I was hoping to go but don't know wether they would cancel it due to breeders not risking it. I'm sure they would put a post on their Facebook page or maybe try and get some portable air cons going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You would hope they could at least postpone it to a cooler weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 8, 2017)

We are in the first day of four over 40. It is already 42 here at our place.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We are in the first day of four over 40. It is already 42 here at our place.



Ouch, the heatwave is starting on Friday in NSW, and continuing over sat and sun  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 8, 2017)

You're experiencing a heat wave while in Western Australia, more specifically the south west, we're having a bit of a cold spell. A few of my lizards are behaving as though it's winter.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

Apparently the venue is air conditioned for the expo on Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 10, 2017)

So far we've had 45 and 44; today looks like it be a little cooler, maybe 40.
You would have to be careful buying anything at the expo in that weather.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 10, 2017)

Also dangerous to ship reptiles in these temps - unloaded from aircraft and left on a trolley in the sun for even a few minutes could be devastating.

Jamie


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

I agree, I'm still worried about hatchlings out in these conditions  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 10, 2017)

And now it feels like Noah's Ark out here . . . Come back beautiful summer weather!


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> And now it feels like Noah's Ark out here . . . Come back beautiful summer weather!



I much prefer the cool!!!!
It's at 44 here at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 10, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I much prefer the cool!!!!
> It's at 44 here at the moment



Sounds good. It's 16°C here. Too cold for my tastes.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 10, 2017)

The expo has had a slight change in location and their latest FB post promises aircon + fans.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

Buggster said:


> The expo has had a slight change in location and their latest FB post promises aircon + fans.



Yeah noticed it's now at the showground 
Also there saying it's only going to hit the mid 30's now on Sunday 
But I would still worry about hatchies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 10, 2017)

@Oshkii any flooding down your way?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 10, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Yeah noticed it's now at the showground
> Also there saying it's only going to hit the mid 30's now on Sunday
> But I would still worry about hatchies
> 
> ...


when did they change the location? first I've heard of it,still gonna be 44C


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Buggster said:


> The expo has had a slight change in location and their latest FB post promises aircon + fans.


that would be nice,like an oven in there


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 10, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> when did they change the location? first I've heard of it,still gonna be 44C



I live 10 mins from castle hill Sunday is max 34 





Not sure when they changed it but it's not at Fred caterson, it's at the showground across the road... lord Howe pavilion I believe 
Unless it was always there for this year and I didn't notice till now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 11, 2017)

It's at the Harvey Lowe Pavillion in the showground and yes it has air conditioning and "fans that work really well". Which is a blessing because the basketball court used previously really sucked. I don't know if there is an ATM but some sellers have their own eftpos.
I will be there.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 11, 2017)

here is how Sarge my oldest dragon beats the heat,spread-eagled on the wooden floor


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 12, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> @Oshkii any flooding down your way?



While the dams and creeks are full, there's no flooding. Although the Gnowangerup Shire has been flooded, I hear.


----------

